# No conozco el tema



## Vilaplana

¿Esta frase se podría decir de las siguientes maneras?
Ich kenne mich mit dem Thema nicht sehr gut aus.
Ich kenne das Thema nicht sehr tief.

Gracias.


----------



## kuroki

Vilaplana,

Ich kenne mich mit dem Thema nicht sehr gut aus.  KORREKT 

mit dem Thema / in dem Gebiet / in dem Bereich / in dem Fach / damit 
nicht sehr gut / nicht so gut / nicht gut / nicht (abhängig vom Kontext, Intention) 


"Ich kenne das Thema nicht sehr tief."  ??

`jmd/etwas tief kennen` wird benutzt, aber eher im Zusammenhang
 zwischenmenschlicher Beziehungen oder (religiösem) Glauben.  
Interessanterweise ist dagegen "von etwas tiefe Kenntnis haben" 
(zB Wissensgebiet) durchaus üblich.

Saludos,


----------



## ErOtto

kuroki said:


> "Ich kenne das Thema nicht sehr tief." ??


 
"Spanisch gedacht, Deutsch geschrieben". 

Auf Spanisch würde man "no conozco el tema en produndidad" sagen.

Villaplana... auf Deutsch würde man "im Detail" sagen. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Geviert

Hallo Kuroki,



> Ich kenne mich mit dem Thema nicht sehr gut aus.  KORREKT
> 
> mit dem Thema / in dem Gebiet / in dem Bereich / in dem Fach / damit
> *nicht sehr gut* / nicht so gut / nicht gut / nicht (abhängig vom Kontext, Intention)


kurze Nebenfrage: geht es bei dem fett hervorgehobenen Beispiel um einen Widerspruch? anders formuliert: ist es unkorrekt oder nicht? (und warum ;-)


----------



## Vilaplana

Gracias por resolverme las dudas a los dos.
Besos.


----------



## kuroki

Geviert, danke für den Hinweis!

"nicht sehr gut" hatte ich gestrichen, weil ich von einer `Minimalaussage`
 ausgehend die anderen Optionen auflisten wollte. 

Wahrscheinlich war mein erster Eindruck, dass "Ich kenne mich mit diesem 
Thema nicht sehr gut aus." als alleinstehender Satz unüblich ist.  

"Was bedeutet das Symbol k in dieser Formel?" 
"Mmh, kenne mich damit nicht sehr gut aus, vermute/glaube aber dass es 
die Hook`sche Konstante ist."


beste Grüsse


----------



## Geviert

...dann ist es nur unüblich, aber nicht inkorrekt. Ich habe wohl deine Erklärung verstanden, fürchte ich aber nur, dass Vilaplana den Satz für falsch halten kann.


----------

